# Why do you fish...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

There are many reasons folks enjoy fishing  ...What are the two (2) main reasons you fish...

:wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> There are many reasons folks enjoy fishing  ...What are the two (2) main reasons you fish...
> 
> :wink: :wink:


No category:

Uh, to get away from my responsibility's in life? :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > There are many reasons folks enjoy fishing  ...What are the two (2) main reasons you fish...
> ...


Edit to poll just for you .45... 8) 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

All of the above, but I typically go alone so maybe cross out the family and friends thing (unless, of course, I go with company).

I suppose if I had to choose only 2, they would have to be "getting close to Nature" and "getting away from life's responsibilities".

"Relaxation" could be substituted for "getting away from life's responsibilities" if I spent more of my fishing time actually relaxing. Most of the time, I end up working pretty hard to "relax". :lol: It still soothes the soul though.

Catching a trophy isn't too important, but I _will_ take several trips per year, exclusively for that purpose. With that said, many of my extensive, exploratory day trips hover around finding a new trophy water that may not be well known. :wink:

Fishing for food has dropped several notches in relevance to my reasons for fishing over the years. Yes, I'll still take home enough to have a family dinner on most trips, but the true importance lies within the actual act of going out and fishing.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We enjoy fish'n for the sport of it and also to get away and relax. Life is way to short and fish'n for us is a 'great-way' to really enjoy life IMHO. 

A side bar note...the fish'n OCD helps show, at least for us, where our money has gone thus we believe we're doing our part to help stimualte the economy... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I fish just because I like to.No way for me to explain my reasons with words.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the rush that I get every time that I feel the tug on the end of my line.
You just never know what is on the end of your rod when the fish first strikes.
That feeling has never grown old for me.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

All the above, and it just a fun sport


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the feel of them tugging on my thingy.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

The reason I fish is all of the above, but I voted "Relaxation"!


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I have to fish, cuz if I dont my daddy makes me sleep outside in the shed after my beating!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The best way I can describe fishing is that it allows me to "recharge" my batteries for another week or two of "real world" life. Plus I have had fun regardless if it is a cheap up the canyon sit on the bank trip, exploring a stream all day, being lazy trolling in the boat, or spending big bucks going trophy hunting with a guide. If you don't enjoy fishing you won't understand this post, if you do you are in the club...


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Because dyn O mite is ill eagal -)O(-


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

When I bait fish I would chose relaxing... but any other type of fishing and it turns into work. I will have to chose to get away from lifes responsibilities and for the sport.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

FISHING IS MY THERAPY, IT IS MY WAY OF GETTING AWAY FROM ALL THE STRESSES OF LIFE. IT IS A WAY OF RECHARGING MY BATTERY. I ALSO LIKE CONNECTING WITH NATURE, THIS IS IMPORTANT IF YOU ARE FLYFISHING.


----------

